# is some one going to bring the brackets up



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

hey is someone going to go to yahoo or something so we can fill out the brackets so I can be the chump of nodakoutdoors


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Alright, I started one up just for you Sotaman.

Yahoo League!
League ID - 88801

Password - tarheels

Let the games begin gentlemen.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tourney starts tomorrow....get your picks in. 17 or so are in the contest so far, with the winner receiving a free nodak outdoors T-shirt.


----------

